# If you could get any sub $1000 electric, what would you get?



## trip (Mar 26, 2015)

I been reading a lot of old and new threads trying to decide what to get, different brands and such.  Reading about issues, troubles, positives, and negatives.  This has all left me really confused.  LOL!  Did my roll call thread, btw.

Before I started lurking this forum, I had my mind made up on a 30" MES RF Remote stainless steel, but after coming here I am envisioning maybe a 40" MES Bluetooth and getting an amnps.

So I kinda want to see what you veterans would do right now if you had a $1000 total budget, what smoker would you get and what accessories/mods would you do to it right away if you were starting from scratch as a noob.


----------



## mojavejoe (Mar 26, 2015)

My $.02...with a $1k budget, I'm going with a Cookshack - either a SM009 or a SM025, depending on what I plan on smoking regularly. If you went with the 009 model, you'd have some room to grab a nice cover and some other accessories. Cookshack's are constructed very well and are, in my opinion, the top of the line electric smoker. No mods needed, it's pretty much set and forget. The product is made in America and all customer support comes from their home base in Oklahoma.


----------



## trip (Mar 26, 2015)

brisket, chicken, turkey, ribs, ham would be my regular smoking options


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 26, 2015)

I will vote on the Cookshack as well. Mine is almost 12 years old and still works great.

Brad


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

I would get this unit from Sausage Maker....   American Made....  controls from 50-200 deg F....    click on the owners manual , in the link, to review all it does....  

http://www.sausagemaker.com/4090330lbdigitalcountrysmoker.aspx


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2015)

Since I don't know enough about the New MES Gen #2.5 yet:

With $1000 I would buy an All Stainless Steel MES 40 Gen #1, with remote control & glass window in the door, just like I have for 5 years now, and I'd buy the AMNPS to give me 11 hours of perfect smoke without touching it.

Then I would use the other $600 for a whole bunch of meat to smoke in it.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2015)

Without a doubt, Cookshack.  I have two, 009-02 and a 066.  Buy the best you can afford and be done with it.

 They are electrically efficient, use very little wood, no mods needed and will last a lifetime, period.

Tom


----------



## old sarge (Mar 26, 2015)

Cookshack. If I did not want integrated digital then Smokin-it. I have the Cookshack and no problems. All digital and worth the premium price.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

First, admitting that I own a MES 30 Gen 1, from my research if I had $1000 to spend on a smoker I'd go with a Cookshack. It's all stainless steel, American-made, and a great smoker. I bought the MES 30 because I _didn't_ have anywhere near a grand to spend and the MES was the best electric smoker at its price point.


----------



## trip (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmm you guys definitely got me thinking about the sm025


----------



## old sarge (Mar 26, 2015)

You can always inquire about a returned/refurbished unit from CS. You might be able to get a larger unit that fits your budget, or save money on the SM025, if they have any returns . They do come with a 'new' smoker warranty. Worth asking about.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

You're getting lots of great advice, I'm curious to see which way you go.


----------



## bonzbbq (Mar 27, 2015)

cookshack here too, I have had mine for about 10 yrs and have had NO issues at all, these are well built smoker, let us know what you get


----------



## trip (Mar 27, 2015)

Definitely will keep ya'll updated, really starting to look into the SM025.  Would like to get at least the size of the SM045 though...  Been talking to sarge some through PMs, he has been extremely helpful on some opportunities that I didn't really think to consider.  Really glad I joined up and posted, you guys have been extremely helpful and I appreciate the words of wisdom.

Kinda starting to look at the issues with running a SI3 and rigging my own PID controller.  I am an EE by trade, so this would be right up my alley for a fun project to rig it up myself, but then again I have a new child and kinda want to just smoke food instead of fiddling with the controller, which is why the CS looks great.  Kinda irks me though that they don't come with SS racks for something that pricey. 

Pretty much ruled out a MES at this point which is what I had originally intended to buy.


----------



## jted (Mar 27, 2015)

Trip said:


> Definitely will keep ya'll updated, really starting to look into the SM025.  Would like to get at least the size of the SM045 though...  Been talking to sarge some through PMs, he has been extremely helpful on some opportunities that I didn't really think to consider.  Really glad I joined up and posted, you guys have been extremely helpful and I appreciate the words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trip,

If you think about the SI 3. Look at a AUBER PID they are Plug and play with the SI 3. The MES units need to be wired . I have one on my MES30. I like the pinpoint temps I don't think it is actually needed for most smokes but for others it is nice to have 6 programmable settings. The  SI 3, shipping  and the AUBER  will use most of your budget. You will have a great well built smoker with a 3 year  warranty.   Jted


----------



## mojavejoe (Mar 27, 2015)

Glad to hear you're considering a Cookshack. I actually found mine on Craigslist. Now that I have one, I won't consider anything else - I'm looking for a larger unit, but happy with the performance of the one I have. The one thing I've learned is that Cookshack smokers are really efficient - both from an electricity standpoint and from a wood standpoint. It took me a few times to dial in the size/number of wood chunks to use, but after that, it has been a no hassle experience. 

Keep us updated on what you end up going with!


----------



## trip (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah jted, the auber was one thing that me and sarge were discussing.  I think I got it narrowed down to the si3 with either an auber or build my own pid or the sm025/sm045 if I can't get my budget increased or sneak buy it lol.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 28, 2015)

You really cannot go wrong with either company's smoker. It is a matter of budget and peace in the family. Generally speaking, the first meal is a trial run and the second meal erases any memory of what the smoker cost.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

old sarge said:


> You really cannot go wrong with either company's smoker. It is a matter of budget and peace in the family. Generally speaking, the first meal is a trial run and the second meal erases any memory of what the smoker cost.


You nailed that one, sarge.

Tom


----------



## daricksta (Mar 28, 2015)

Trip said:


> Yeah jted, the auber was one thing that me and sarge were discussing. I think I got it narrowed down to the si3 with either an auber or build my own pid or the sm025/sm045 if I can't get my budget increased or sneak buy it lol.


Many of us buy an entry level smoker because it's what we can afford and we also don't want to spend too much money before we find out if we really like using a smoker and are any good at it. Since, you've got the cash you can afford to go way above entry level and get a smoker that will last you years and years.

Besides, between old sarge and jted you've got two advisers who can help make sure that you set yourself up for success and, more importantly, years of smoking fun. Because at its core, home smoking should be fun.

Now, when are buying a Maverick ET-733?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

Trip said:


> Yeah jted, the auber was one thing that me and sarge were discussing. I think I got it narrowed down to the si3 with either an auber or build my own pid or the sm025/sm045 if I can't get my budget increased or sneak buy it lol.


They all have their limits, and you have to take care of them. None of them will last a life time, but that's just a saying.

My Son had a Cook Shack for a few years, until the door hinges rusted & the door fell off. I don't fault the Smoker---He didn't take care of it.

Then he bought an MES 40, and he has that for 6 years. Still works fine, but he doesn't use it often since he got his "Black Egg", and then his Big Green Egg.

My MES 40 is over 5 years old, the only smoker I got, does everything I ask of it---NO Mods needed, but I take care of it.

So whatever you get, take care of it & it could last many years.

Bear


----------



## trip (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah I kinda used my butterball turkey fryer as my entry level.  It's got a really small wood drawer and functions like a lot of analog smokers.  I have been using it almost weekly.  We love the food that comes from it, just extremely limited on what I can do with it.  It's not going to be something I want to mess with for a long smoke.  It definitely wetted my appetite and want something that is top notch and will last me for awhile.


----------



## jted (Mar 28, 2015)

old sarge said:


> You really cannot go wrong with either company's smoker. It is a matter of budget and peace in the family. Generally speaking, the first meal is a trial run and the second meal erases any memory of what the smoker cost.


Sarge, Has a great prospectus, Sometimes you just need to just move on and enjoy the new moment. I just checked the price and shipping on the SI-3 and SI-2Boy that 15x20 interior of the 3 is nice. You can get a dual probe Auber rated at 1800 watts for 215.00 The 3 has a 1200 watt element and the WC Auber is rated at 1200 watts, that is pushing it. So you might think about the 1800 watt dual probe Auber. Even with shipping you are under your budget. You don't have to spring for the Auber right off and pick one up later. Cuts of pork and beef don't mind the averaging of the factory controller. The PID controller is very nice to have but not essential for most cooks. Just think fathers day is coming. Ha Ha


----------



## trip (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, I am going to sleep on it tonight, may make a purchase tomorrow.  I'd order the dual probe immediately if I ordered the SI3.

This is kinda what I have right now for my pro/con list, feel free to weigh in on any of them with your thoughts.  Just some things I am considering...

SI3 with auber - shipped cost for everything a bit over $900

Pros: SS racks included, slightly larger racks, long cord, goes down to 100 degrees, big castors, cost

Cons: only goes up to 250, not as efficient as CS, questions about smoke production from some of the threads I have been reading and people switching to AMNSP, high shipping fee, chip screen not included

SM045 - shipped $1200 from Charcoalstore, shipped well over $1300 from CS directly.

Pros: Controller built in from factory, will work with chips with no additional cost, comes highly recommended, goes up to 300 degrees (planning to do chicken regularly, how handy is this really?), seems like I won't have to do any drilling on this one to get more air or add probes (not a big issue, but does mean I am set to go as soon as I get it)

Cons: smaller castors, non SS racks, price, will ordering it from charcoalstore or firecraft make a difference for any warranty issues

SM025 - shipped $787.50 from charcoal store, over $900 shipped from CS

Pros: Same as sm045

Cons: Same as sm045, but also smaller size


----------



## jted (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks like you have done your home work. You should be able to make a informed decision based on your own needs. The only thing you have not talked about is the interior size. The SI-3 has a 20 inch depth. That should be large enough for a rack of ribs with out having to cut them. That is not a big deal but something to think about. It also gives you more surface area on each rack when smoking jerky or veggies or for just about anything. One last thing is the warranty. Just something else to make a informed  decision on.  Good luck we are looking forward to hearing about your final decision and your future smokes.  Jted


----------



## old sarge (Mar 29, 2015)

It would be nice if one could view the smokers in question in a store - open the hood, kick the tires, and the like.  You can with some but not with others. And it can be a tad stressful. 

As jted stated, the Auber is nice but not needed for most smokes.  As a matter of fact, a remote like the Maverick or a Thermapen for measuring internal temperatures of large hunks of meat is necessary; needed for the SI, built in on the CS. A great many folks are using the SI with no Auber and getting good results. The live with the temperature swings, learn their smoker's temperature management, and just settle back and enjoy the results. 

I know that there have been folks who mounted the Auber probe permanently and for a while, it was unclear just where to place the probe.  High up? Low down?  Next to the existing probe? More stress.  Fortunately help is only a post away.  The SI is a lot of smoker for the money.  My brother has the SI3 and he anguished over the temp like many do. No Auber, just a digital remote. He no longer uses the remote unless he wants to cook to an internal temp. All it did was add peace of mind. 

Yes, if you want to permanently affix the probe, you have some drilling and wiring to do. And stainless steel is tuff stuff to drill through. While many have done this, I have no idea what it does to the warranty.  It seems fool hardy to toss a 3 year warranty out the window.  But many have integrated the Auber into their smoker with no ill effects.  I suspect the Auber will fail long before the smoker does.  The smokers are tough units.

On the CS, you pay more.  True enough. But then all is built in.  Smaller than the SI3 capacity wise, but judge for yourself how much capacity you need or anticipate needing. No programming, just set your temp, start and walk away. You pay for this convenience. The Auber is nearly as convenient.

Look at parts replacement costs for each smoker you are considering.  Parts are free under warranty.  But after the warranty? Be it a heating element, or a controller, consider it. 

You are going to be one happy person with the food your smoker produces no matter which unit you get.  Since you have the money, toss the price out the window and just consider the features and the size, and study the posts. Coulda shoulda woulda happens to all of us. There is no way to avoid it except to go with your gut.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2015)

Trip said:


> Yeah, I am going to sleep on it tonight, may make a purchase tomorrow.  I'd order the dual probe immediately if I ordered the SI3.
> 
> This is kinda what I have right now for my pro/con list, feel free to weigh in on any of them with your thoughts.  Just some things I am considering...
> 
> ...





FWIW, 100 degrees is not cold enough to cold smoke or smoke cheese and stuff like that....  Salmon starts to cook at 82 degrees... cheese melts....  etc....


----------



## old sarge (Mar 29, 2015)

Cold plate is necessary, unless one has a separate smoke generator that produces very little perceptible heat.  And then you need to 'plumb' it into the smoker, or if using an ANMPS with the smoker unplugged, you may or may not have sufficient oxygen flow for it to produce smoke. Some smokers are too airtight for it to work properly.

U[DATE:  On the AMNPS, I read a couple of posts, forget where, where the poster was having success with the AMNPS and next holes needed. He simply removed to wood box and set the AMNPS on the box support brackets, directly above the drain hole.  No oxygen problems.  I don't know if he removed or dropped the drip tray to ground level or not.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> They all have their limits, and you have to take care of them. None of them will last a life time, but that's just a saying.
> 
> My Son had a Cook Shack for a few years, until the door hinges rusted & the door fell off. I don't fault the Smoker---He didn't take care of it.
> 
> ...


My MES 40 is over 5 years old, the only smoker I got, does everything I ask of it---NO Mods needed, but I take care of it. I think you and I are in the exclusive "No Mods MES Club", exclusive because we seem to be the only two members. I'm committed to remaining a member but you help to continually re-inspire me.

What's a "Black Egg"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> My MES 40 is over 5 years old, the only smoker I got, does everything I ask of it---NO Mods needed, but I take care of it. I think you and I are in the exclusive "No Mods MES Club", exclusive because we seem to be the only two members. I'm committed to remaining a member but you help to continually re-inspire me.
> 
> What's a "Black Egg"?


There are others, but they don't say a lot. That's one of the reasons people think the MES is less quality than other electric smokers. Most of the MES owners who have no problems & use no mods are silent.

LOL---I was wondering when somebody would ask me that. I always ask my Son, but I always forget his answer. It's one of the cheap copies of the BGE. He liked it a lot, but he got a good price on the BGE and he bought that. Now he only uses the BGE, unless he needs two going at once. I think the parts are interchangeable with the BGE too.

Bear


----------



## trip (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I bought a Maverick ET-735 from amazenproducts with the 20% off free shipping thanks to this place, that's sort of a step in the right direction...  Still have no idea what smoker I want....  Kinda leaning towards a SI3 right now, if shipping wasn't $150 I would of probably already bought it and the Auber from him....  Trying to talk to Steve right now, his 5% facebook savings isn't working...

May just get a MES 40" Gen 1 with a AMNPS.  As much as I like the Cookshack, the misses with some little details for something with a high price tag just leaves a bad taste in my month if they want me to pay a premium.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> There are others, but they don't say a lot. That's one of the reasons people think the MES is less quality than other electric smokers. Most of the MES owners who have no problems & use no mods are silent.
> 
> LOL---I was wondering when somebody would ask me that. I always ask my Son, but I always forget his answer. It's one of the cheap copies of the BGE. He liked it a lot, but he got a good price on the BGE and he bought that. Now he only uses the BGE, unless he needs two going at once. I think the parts are interchangeable with the BGE too.
> 
> Bear


I make it a point to be that "someone" who asks. Did some online research and there are a few Komado-type grills that could be black BGE knockoffs, the Char-Griller Akorn being one of them.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 30, 2015)

Trip said:


> Well I bought a Maverick ET-735 from amazenproducts with the 20% off free shipping thanks to this place, that's sort of a step in the right direction...  Still have no idea what smoker I want....  Kinda leaning towards a SI3 right now, if shipping wasn't $150 I would of probably already bought it and the Auber from him....  Trying to talk to Steve right now, his 5% facebook savings isn't working...
> 
> May just get a MES 40" Gen 1 with a AMNPS.  As much as I like the Cookshack, the misses with some little details for something with a high price tag just leaves a bad taste in my month if they want me to pay a premium.


Todd sells the ET-735? That guy is cutting edge. I bought my ET-733 from him about a year and a half ago.


----------



## trip (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I make it a point to be that "someone" who asks. Did some online research and there are a few Komado-type grills that could be black BGE knockoffs, the Char-Griller Akorn being one of them.


I knew it wasn't the Komado, so I had to ask him again. He said it is a "River Grille" but they don't sell that model any more. He bought it at Cabelas about 5 years ago.

Here they are together, BGE on the left:

When only one is needed, it's always the Big Green one
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0753.jpg.html

Sorry for the Hijack, Trip.

Just wanted to show what I was talking about.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Mar 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I knew it wasn't the Komado, so I had to ask him again. He said it is a "River Grille" but they don't sell that model any more. He bought it at Cabelas about 5 years ago.
> 
> Here they are together, BGE on the left:
> 
> ...





> Just did some research. The one on the right is a Rankam River Grille, a ceramic grill which isn't made anymore. It typically came with its own stand. I guess there weren't enough happy BGE knockoff customers.
> As for the BGE, it doesn't suit my purposes. It's lowest temp is 275° which is on the high end of low and slow as far as I'm concerned. The other problem is that the BGE needs to be "burped" before lifting the lid during smoking or grilling. If you fail to do this, you can get a face, eyebrows and hair full of  a fireball. At the BBQ class I took last year the instructor took great delight in demonstrating this.
> 
> Nope, I'll stick with my Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver charcoal kettle grill and my MES 30 Gen 1, thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Just did some research. The one on the right is a Rankam River Grille, a ceramic grill which isn't made anymore. It typically came with its own stand. I guess there weren't enough happy BGE knockoff customers.
> As for the BGE, it doesn't suit my purposes. It's lowest temp is 275° which is on the high end of low and slow as far as I'm concerned. The other problem is that the BGE needs to be "burped" before lifting the lid during smoking or grilling. If you fail to do this, you can get a face, eyebrows and hair full of  a fireball. At the BBQ class I took last year the instructor took great delight in demonstrating this.
> 
> Nope, I'll stick with my Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver charcoal kettle grill and my MES 30 Gen 1, thank you.


I don't mess with those kind of smokers either, but my Son can set his to stay at temps like 165° for hours, and he can hold 185° over night. And this is without a PID.

He also said he doesn't have that burping problem under 350°. He said that only happens if you're searing a steak or something at a high heat, like 500°, and all the air gets sucked out. Then if you don't crack it a little first, it'll jump at you, because all of a sudden it gets the air it was starved of. That never happens when you're smoking meat under 350°. He said you'd have to be pretty dumb to allow that to happen. The instructor was being cute with the air intakes & high heat to make that happen.

However, I still like my MES set it & forget it. If I was young, I'd try other type smokers, but not at this stage of the game!!!

Bear


----------



## rsnovi (Mar 30, 2015)

I bought my Cookshack 025 from the Charcoal store.  I registered it through Cookshack.com.  I haven't needed any warranty service, but going through the Charcoal store worked well for me in terms of acquiring the unit.













image.jpg



__ rsnovi
__ Mar 30, 2015


----------



## daricksta (Mar 31, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't mess with those kind of smokers either, but my Son can set his to stay at temps like 165° for hours, and he can hold 185° over night. And this is without a PID.
> 
> He also said he doesn't have that burping problem under 350°. He said that only happens if you're searing a steak or something at a high heat, like 500°, and all the air gets sucked out. Then if you don't crack it a little first, it'll jump at you, because all of a sudden it gets the air it was starved of. That never happens when you're smoking meat under 350°. He said you'd have to be pretty dumb to allow that to happen. The instructor was being cute with the air intakes & high heat to make that happen.
> 
> ...


I have a friend on Facebook who's our age, Bear,  who loved his BGE but just _gave it away_ (along with his home and other possessions) before he left for Thailand on his first Peace Corps assignment. He used to post photos of his quality work but I still prefer my little and cheaper MES 30. At that BBQ class when the instructor demo's the fireball (well, not exactly a ball) coming from the BGE the temp _was_ under 350°. We were slow cooking pork or beef or something but I'm too lazy to check my class notes. The guy took great delight in showing us that one danger inherent in the design and you can bet he was being what he considered cute. But then I have a few problems with what he "taught" us.

Just did some reading. From what I gather you really got to know your Egg to keep it going at a low temp. Looks like you monitor it with a good, accurate therm and when it gets to your target temp you close the vents and since it's so well insulated it can hold it for hours, like you said. That same insulation makes it a bit difficult to reduce the interior temp after you've allowed it to get very hot.


----------



## trip (Mar 31, 2015)

get your own thread, lol

Ordered a SI3, can't wait...  Time to start researching wood placement and usage and buy some meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2015)

Trip said:


> get your own thread, lol
> 
> Ordered a SI3, can't wait... Time to start researching wood placement and usage and buy some meat.


Here's an SI thread with over 1200 comments:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Mar 31, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's an SI thread with over 1200 comments:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker
> 
> Bear


Did you notice that the last two pages (I always skip to the most recent posts) talk about using the AMNPS and AMNTS in the SIs? Todd would be proud...


----------



## old sarge (Mar 31, 2015)

I have noticed that as well.  Early on those who tried met with oxygen starvation.  I saw some on the SmokenTex where an additional hole or two was drilled into the bottom for increased air flow and it works.  When they wanted to use just the smoker and chunk wood (no AMNPS) they plugged the additional holes.  There is always a way. 

Here is one of the links:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2015)

old sarge said:


> I have noticed that as well.  Early on those who tried met with oxygen starvation.  I saw some on the SmokenTex where an additional hole or two was drilled into the bottom for increased air flow and it works.  When they wanted to use just the smoker and chunk wood (no AMNPS) they plugged the additional holes.  There is always a way.
> 
> Here is one of the links:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs





daRicksta said:


> Did you notice that the last two pages (I always skip to the most recent posts) talk about using the AMNPS and AMNTS in the SIs? Todd would be proud...


----------



## trip (Apr 1, 2015)

I may get one eventually as well.  I think that is part of my reasoning for getting the $650 smoker instead of the $1200 one.   

Been reading about the heatermeter over at the SI forums, may go this route instead of an Auber.  Much more my speed.  I have a lot of that stuff already because of my DIY christmas lights to music builds, probably would save a lot of money over the Auber and get a better end product.


----------



## will75 (Apr 4, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Many of us buy an entry level smoker because it's what we can afford and we also don't want to spend too much money before we find out if we really like using a smoker and are any good at it. Since, you've got the cash you can afford to go way above entry level and get a smoker that will last you years and years.
> 
> Besides, between old sarge and jted you've got two advisers who can help make sure that you set yourself up for success and, more importantly, years of smoking fun. Because at its core, *home smoking should be fun.*
> 
> Now, when are buying a Maverick ET-733?


Bold... Except with my MES 40 incher gen 2, it's not fun. I smell like smoke the whole day because i have to keep opening it up and resetting the temps and to try and calibrate them, 6 hours later i am still working on it. UNFUN.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

will75 said:


> Bold... Except with my MES 40 incher gen 2, it's not fun. I smell like smoke the whole day because i have to keep opening it up and resetting the temps and to try and calibrate them, 6 hours later i am still working on it. UNFUN.


Yup---This is a problem with a lot of Gen #2. You got yours for Christmas before you joined SMF, so I didn't get a chance to stop you from getting a Gen #2.

Drop me a PM, if you get a chance & tell me all the problems you have & what you've been trying to correct them.

Maybe I can help a little.

Bear


----------



## will75 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think i may of corrected the problem today, for now at least. I think the drip pan i was using, was blocking heat below, and thus bumping the temp sensor up.I even went out with a piece of ice before doing this change and had it down to 70 degrees lol.   Right now i'm sitting 230 with a 245 cap.Which i am ok with , i think i'll be ok. Around 3-4 i will pop in meat probes and see where i am . Looks like i dropped to 225. Might be time to bump back to 240. While 225 was my initial optimal temp, i've been in the 170-190s all day.So i need a bit more heat to hit my time tomorrow morning. Ok down to 219 time to go hit it. My other unit i have that this was replaced for the heating element went out a few weeks ago. Nothing like waking up at 7am and seeing smoker temp say 65 degrees,


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

will75 said:


> I think i may of corrected the problem today, for now at least. I think the drip pan i was using, was blocking heat below, and thus bumping the temp sensor up.I even went out with a piece of ice before doing this change and had it down to 70 degrees lol.   Right now i'm sitting 230 with a 245 cap.Which i am ok with , i think i'll be ok. Around 3-4 i will pop in meat probes and see where i am . Looks like i dropped to 225. Might be time to bump back to 240. While 225 was my initial optimal temp, i've been in the 170-190s all day.So i need a bit more heat to hit my time tomorrow morning. Ok down to 219 time to go hit it. My other unit i have that this was replaced for the heating element went out a few weeks ago. Nothing like waking up at 7am and seeing smoker temp say 65 degrees,


Removing that little water pan from that hole in the drip pan can help let some heat up through that hole.

I never let my smoker run while I sleep. I heard of too many smokers (of all kinds) catching fire, and mine sits on the wood front porch of my Log House.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Apr 5, 2015)

will75 said:


> Bold... Except with my MES 40 incher gen 2, it's not fun. I smell like smoke the whole day because i have to keep opening it up and resetting the temps and to try and calibrate them, 6 hours later i am still working on it. UNFUN.


I can't speak about the MES 40 Gen 2 because I own a MES 30 Gen 1. But why do you need to keep opening the door? That shouldn't be necessary with any generation of MES because you readjust the set point on the controller in front. The temp swings on the gens 1 and 2 are well known but can be dealt with. With my ET-733, I can monitor the temp swings and if the top and/or bottom temps are greater than I wanted I change the set point. However, the ET-733 is monitoring the internal temp of whatever I'm smoking and it's _that _temperature that's of primary importance to me. If my set point is 235°, the controller is swinging the temp between 250° and 215° I consider that within my acceptable parameters because it'll average out, I figure, to 235° over the course of the smoke. But what I'm looking at is the progress of the internal temp of the meat. Is it rising or has it stalled? If stalled, the temptation is to boost the cooking temp but can lead to overcooking depending on what's being smoked. So, I'm primarily checking the FOOD reading and waiting for the display to read 200° I/T or whatever my target is. That's why you need at least a dual probe therm when smoking.

As far as smelling like smoke, I view that as one of the perks of using a smoker. I don't open the door nearly as much as you say you do but I wind up smelling nice and smoky every time. Don't mind it a bit because that smoky smell reminds me of my days backpacking up in the Sierra Nevadas and cooking lake and stream-caught trout over a wood campfire or just sitting around the campfire at night for heat. It was glorious and my smoker brings back all those sense memories. It's all how you look at it.


----------



## jond36 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah. I would have suggested the #3. Good call. Update us when you get it.

Jon D


----------



## jond36 (Apr 7, 2015)

20150407_152018.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 7, 2015


















20150407_152032.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 7, 2015


















20150407_152111.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 7, 2015






Here is my PID I made from a REX C100 off of ebay.

JD


----------



## trip (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice set up, I got my first #3 last thursday.  When I was unpacking it, I quickly discovered one of the rack holder pins was broken off completely.  I think this was due to rough shipping in combination with how they ship it.  They ship it with all the racks in place and accessories sitting on the racks.  Probably took a hell of a beating knowing UPS with the racks bouncing around weighted with stuff.   I talked to Steve as soon as I got it, great thing about being able to ring up the owner of the company, he was very easy to deal with.  I sent him a few pics and he sent me a brand new smoker the next day.  I got my 2nd #3 yesterday and seasoned it for smoking a brisket this weekend.  He included a shipping label to ship the old one back to him.  Good ole UPS left the new smoker sitting on its side in my driveway...  They are awesome...

I pretty much have everything except for the PCB to build the heatermeter PID, its stuck somewhere in USPS hell.  I will probably get it wired up tonight or tomorrow with all the connections/probes I need for the heatermeter.  I am going to put in a on/on dpdt switch, so I can use it stock and with the heatermeter, so I can start smoking without it.


----------



## jond36 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds good. Glad Steve could make it right.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2015)

That is great and fast customer service. Enjoy.


----------



## trip (Apr 12, 2015)

Update, attempted my first real smoke today.  Went with a brisket.  Wasn't the best brisket I ever had by a long ways, but it was pretty good.  Got the recipe off another forum.  Used Sugar Maple wood.  I have a long way to go, but this is the kinda practice that I can really enjoy.

Unfortunately I didn't take a lot of pics during, I was too busy tinkering with the heatermeter build.  I got it up and running and did test a bit during this smoke, but this smoke was basically done stock SI3.













f2699x.jpg



__ trip
__ Apr 12, 2015


















f9obk6.jpg



__ trip
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2015)

Trip said:


> Update, attempted my first real smoke today.  Went with a brisket.  Wasn't the best brisket I ever had by a long ways, but it was pretty good.  Got the recipe off another forum.  Used Sugar Maple wood.  I have a long way to go, but this is the kinda practice that I can really enjoy.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a lot of pics during, I was too busy tinkering with the heatermeter build.  I got it up and running and did test a bit during this smoke, but this smoke was basically done stock SI3.
> 
> ...



Looks good, brisket is a tough smoke though....  For your first, I'd say ya done well !   Thumbs Up


----------



## jted (Apr 13, 2015)

Trip, as WaternHoleBrew said the Brisket is a hard cut to learn on.  One of the more famous pit masters has a series of videos on smoking. He covers a lot of stuff that the Electric smoker doe's not need. He does cover wood. Different regions have different tastes. These are determined by what wood is plentiful. Here in central VA if you find a Forest that the lumber companies have nor reforested in the past you find red and white oak as well as hickory. In VA hickory is the wood of choice when it comes to smoking. When I was young I liked White oak but that was always in my wood pile. 

Here is a link to Aron Franklin Brisket vid.  He covers Texas Brisket . You can't get a smoke that is simpler.



The pork Tenderloin is a very easy smoke it is almost instant gratification.  Clean rub let it sit for a while Smoke  and 1.5 hours or so later you and the family are enjoying Great Q.                            

 A fine Saturday evening Meal

.













DSCN2667.JPG



__ jted
__ Nov 2, 2014






Did  I mention that Pork Tenderloin is as or the same price as  than Burger.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2015)

jted said:


> The pork Tenderloin is a very easy smoke it is almost instant gratification.  Clean rub let it sit for a while Smoke  and 1.5 hours or so later you and the family are enjoying Great Q.
> 
> A fine Saturday evening Meal
> 
> ...


And some good looking Pork Tenderloin it is, Jted !!

Bear


----------

